# Moving iTunes songs



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

I am now adding my CD collection to my iTunes folder so I will be reading when i sync my new iTouch. However when I imported a CD it had one song listed under another album albeit titled the same. The CD is David Bowie's Best of Bowie, and the song in question is Under Pressure. That is the song he had done with Queen. Is there anyway to move this song into the correct location? I have renamed the artist to be just DB not Queen and DB. The album name is exactly as the others songs are as well.

Steve


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

iTunes sorts by Artist Name -> Album Name, so if you've renamed the artist name then it should already be in the correct location.


----------



## Crewser (Jun 12, 2007)

chas_m said:


> iTunes sorts by Artist Name -> Album Name, so if you've renamed the artist name then it should already be in the correct location.


Artist Name -> Album Name was changed and it was still in the wrong location. Dragging it to the correction location did not work either. I did however stumble upon the solution. I renamed the artist for that song then selected the part of compilation check box. I then selected all the remaining songs for the album and changed them to a compilation as well. I will try that method next when I change the album cover information on the complete Led Zeppelin iTunes download I did. It does show the correct album cover in the album playing area but not in the 'cover flow' area.

Steve


----------

